# Big Al’s Banana Bread



## AllenOK (Oct 25, 2004)

I made a loaf today as well.  I've been looking for a banana bread recipe that involved creaming the sugar with butter.  Well, I happened to have one, so I tried it.  After I made it, I changed it around a bit, changing one ingredient (the sour cream, originally it was supposed to be yogurt), and changing the wording and directions.  Now, since I've changed it, I'm calling it mine.  Here it is:

Big Al’s Banana Bread
Yields:  1 loaf

3 bananas
1 stick of butter
1 c sugar
½ c sour cream
2 eggs
1 t vanilla
2 ½ c flour
2 t baking soda
1 c nuts, optional

	Preheat the oven to 350°F.  Mash the bananas.  In a bowl, cream the butter and sugar.  Add the bananas to the creamed mixture (depending on your mixer, you may not have to mash the bananas beforehand).  Add the sour cream, and mix until smooth.  Then, add the eggs, one at a time, mixing until smooth.  Sift together the flour and baking soda.  Mix until just combined.  Add the nuts, if desired, and stir by hand a couple times to mix.  The batter will be a little stiff.  Pour batter into a greased loaf pan.  Bake for one hour at 350°F.  Check with a toothpick or cake tester to ensure doneness.

I think I should have let it go for 1 hour 10 minutes or so, as it wasn't totally done.  It's still good, but honestly, I couldn't really tell a different between this recipe and the one I normally made, which is cheaper to make, as it doesn't take butter or sour cream.

BTW, I usually try to catch bananas on sale at the grocery store, when they're starting to turn brown.  That's when they're best for banana bread.  I usually buy several pounds, peel them, pack them 3 to a quart-sized ziplock, mash them, squeeze out the air, seal, and freeze.  Then, I can make banana bread for quite some time.


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 25, 2004)

*Sour Cream Banana Bread*

Love the name of your banana bread!!!   

That's the exact recipe I use except I swear mine has salt in it - Well, it's a little different - next time I'm going to use more banana and I've always heard where you can use applesauce instead of oil - so I may try that too.  I've had an apple bread where they did that and it was soooo moist.

1 cup sugar
1/2 cup oil
2 eggs
1 cup mashed bananas (2 medium)
1/2 cup sour cream
1 tsp. vanilla
1 1/2 cups all-purpose flour
1 tsp. baking soda
1/2 tsp salt

Preheat oven to 350° F.  Grease and flour bottom ONLY of a 9 x 5 oaf pan.  In large bowl beat together sugar and oil.  Add eggs, bananas, sour cream and vanilla; blend well.  Lightly spoon flour into measuring cup; level off.  Add flour, baking soda and salt; stir JUST until dry ingredients are moistened.  Pour into prepared pan.

Bake at 350° for 50 - 60 minutes or until toothpick inserted in center comes out clean.  Cool 5 minutes before removing from pan.  Cool completely before wraping tightly in plastic wrap and storing in refrigerator.

Makes 1 loaf


----------

